
Artist Uses 99 Phones to Trick Google into Traffic Jam Alert - kpetermeni
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/artist-google-traffic-jam-alert-trick-scli-intl/index.html
======
ColinWright
A wonderful thing, the main discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22216821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22216821)
(simonweckert.com, >360 comments)

Other submissions from various sources, most now marked as duplicates:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22218181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22218181)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22223187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22223187)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22226498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22226498)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22227204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22227204)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22228900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22228900)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22232116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22232116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22233637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22233637)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22234365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22234365)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22234692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22234692)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236117)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236932)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236944)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22238751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22238751)

